# Can I fly with EPEC



## sonie055 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello! 
I'm located in India, and have received EPEC approval via email today. 

My query: Can I Fly with EPEC and get the LTVP from the airport 

Thanks 
Shyam


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

sonie055 said:


> Hello!
> I'm located in India, and have received EPEC approval via email today.
> 
> My query: Can I Fly with EPEC and get the LTVP from the airport
> ...


You opened two threads for the same question: can I ask you a silly question ?? Did you take some time to read up on MOM / ICA site ??

EPEC IS NOT A VISA - YOU STILL NEED TO GET A VISA TO Come to Singapore and if you are not on a visa-on-arrival list, you must apply and obtain your visa in advance. Go and ask the Singapore mission near you and clarify it.

Have you got your EPEC in print ? Read the fine print - PLEASE !!! Or better still, take a deep breath, and wait for it to come to you and then read it - 

Cheers mate .. 

PS : I was tempted to quote somebody else who answered for a similar question as "SO YOU APPLIED AND GOT SOMETHING WHICH YOU DON"T KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH"   No offense mate - just cheering you up


----------



## sonie055 (Jan 4, 2011)

u havent done any ting wrong mate... thanks for your time and reply 
i was quite confused .. with email .. i got from MOM.. it says i can apply fot the LTVP online... through evp system.. 

But I am really confused on whether should i wait for the hard copy of the EPEC .. And then apply for LTVP

OR SHAL I APPLY NOW.. 

HAVE U GOT ANY COMMENTS ON THIS PLEASE

THANKS
shyam


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

sonie055 said:


> i was quite confused .. with email .. i got from MOM.. it says i can apply fot the LTVP online... through evp system..


Yes, you can apply for LTVP - check whether your country gets visa-on-arrival or you need apply for visa in advance .. 



> But I am really confused on whether should i wait for the hard copy of the EPEC .. And then apply for LTVP


Does the above makes sense ? Go to ICA - Immigration & Checkpoints Authority of Singapore and check visa eligibility et al .. you need a visa to arrive here, if your country is not in the visa waiver list ..


----------



## Ramarao (Jan 24, 2011)

*RE:EPEC information*

Hi Sonie,
This is Ramu from Hyderabad,India and willing to apply for EPEC pass.Do u know exactly the requirements.Could u please share it with me so that i can proceed myself further without any consultancy.

Thanks
Ramarao 




sonie055 said:


> Hello!
> I'm located in India, and have received EPEC approval via email today.
> 
> My query: Can I Fly with EPEC and get the LTVP from the airport
> ...


----------



## sonie055 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Hey*



Ramarao said:


> Hi Sonie,
> This is Ramu from Hyderabad,India and willing to apply for EPEC pass.Do u know exactly the requirements.Could u please share it with me so that i can proceed myself further without any consultancy.
> 
> Thanks
> Ramarao




You can apply for EPEC through the Ministry of Manpower website u dont need any consultancy for that.. because its quite simple process and can get a response .. in a week
Consultancy can make in complicated...
U need the following documents
Certified true copy of tertiary academic qualifications, transcript or professional qualifications
Copy of a skilled migrant visa (if applicable)-- Only if u have it
Photograph of the applicant (passport-sized and taken within last three months)
Personal particulars page of applicant’s passport/travel document

U can call me on 00919995488056 if u have any further doubts

All the best mate
Cheers
SHYAM


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

If you take some time to read up at https://epec.mom.gov.sg/epec/FAQ.jsp


----------



## dbhargavaraju (Feb 12, 2011)

*Epec*

Thanks Sonie, for your Information. 

I might call you regarding this, If you are okay.

And,

Hi Ramu,

Even me too from Hyderabad and planning to apply for EPEC next week. If you are okay we will work together.

Thanks in advance.

Bye

Bhargava




Ramarao said:


> Hi Sonie,
> This is Ramu from Hyderabad,India and willing to apply for EPEC pass.Do u know exactly the requirements.Could u please share it with me so that i can proceed myself further without any consultancy.
> 
> Thanks
> Ramarao


----------



## Goagolf (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi all
What benefit to get EPEC


----------



## sudhen (Nov 21, 2011)

*Epec*

Hii Guys,
My name is Sudhen and Iam from Hyderabad,India. I've just applied EPEC online.I have done my engineering in computer science.I have been to SG earlier ,but on visit visa.now Ive decided to work over there.So what would be the next steps after applying EPEC online?


Thanks,
Sudhen Jadala


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

sudhen: why not wait for the EPEC approval first ?   

The approval will tell what need be done ..


----------



## sudhen (Nov 21, 2011)

ecureilx said:


> sudhen: why not wait for the EPEC approval first ?
> 
> The approval will tell what need be done ..



He He.....Gud one ..but thnx dude


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

but thnx??  

And note that EPEC Is NOT A PRE-REQUISITE TO GET A JOB IN SINGAPORE, UNLIKE A LOT OF YOUR BRETHREN HAVE STARTED TO IMPRESS UPON THEMSELVES

From MOM:

Even though your application for an EPEC is unsuccessful, you can still apply for an Employment Pass through a potential employer. You may wish to make use of the Employment/S Pass Self-Assessment Tool (EP/S SAT) to obtain a preliminary indication on whether you are likely to qualify for an Employment or S Pass, based on details such as salary, educational qualifications, occupation and work experience. 

And more from MOM:

In order to apply for an Employment Pass Eligibility Certificate ("EPEC") online, you must agree to the following terms & conditions.

Application for an EPEC does not constitute an application or renewal of an Employment Pass. The EPEC is not a pre-requisite to an application for or a renewal of an Employment Pass.
The EPEC is issued on a one-time basis and is non-renewable.
The information as set out in your application for an EPEC is true and correct to the best of your knowledge.
With reference to your EPEC application, you are to give consent to the Government of Singapore to obtain from and verify information with any person, organization or any other source for assessing your application.

>

And I am a bit loathe to give wrong information, as of late, MOM has been changing some rules, and only when you get the approval you will know what is the current rule

Like, for example, though previously it was a given that an EPEC equated to a 12 months LTVP, now, ICA, as the issuing authority for LTVP, has stressed that they may award lesser periods for the LTVP.


----------



## sudhen (Nov 21, 2011)

ecureilx : Thank u very much for the info.


----------



## sudhen (Nov 21, 2011)

can I have ur yahoo Id or gmail Id?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

whose ??


----------



## sudhen (Nov 21, 2011)

ecureilx: can I have ur gmail id or skype id?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, You could add one more "meaningful" post and get your PM facility to send me a PM .. 

Don't bother sending a combination of my name + gmail or skype as I have no idea who stole my nick for gmail / skype


----------



## sudhen (Nov 21, 2011)

ecureilx said:


> Well, You could add one more "meaningful" post and get your PM facility to send me a PM ..
> 
> Don't bother sending a combination of my name + gmail or skype as I have no idea who stole my nick for gmail / skype


ecureilx: Yea I was looking for the PM...but I didnt fount it.tats y I asked u for ur skype/gmail id.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you should have PM by now ..


----------

